# Under $20 Craft Ideas Wanted



## Taserwulf (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a spare $20USD laying around and have decided to put this money to use by making more money with it.  So, I am picking the brains of all my fellow furries to find a great way to use this cash to make some sort of easy furry-approved craft that I can sell for at least some small profit.  Any ideas are welcome and anyone who views this topic can feel free to use any ideas they see here.  Who knows? This thread could take off and become an idea bank for thrifty furries looking to make a buck doing what they love.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 26, 2011)

Origami roses are one of my favorites.  You need some wires (18 gauge floral wire or similar), some floral tape, a pencil, a ruler, a scissors, a wire cutter, and some paper.  Of those, presumably you have the pencil/ruler/scissors, so most of it you don't have to buy.  You can use cheap paper or expensive, I personally prefer paper that is the same color on both sides, but that's just me.  If you have some spare wine bottles or beer bottles they make good vases.


----------



## Taserwulf (Dec 26, 2011)

This is a great idea. I'm even thinking these paper roses could be added to other projects like hats and gift baskets. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Chupaflor (Dec 27, 2011)

Half braided "friendship" bracelets. There's all kinds ofnknot patterns all over the webs and a skien of embroidery thread is real cheap.
Bead critters, again all kinds of patterns all over, like lizards and snakes, and once you get good at it you can make one in like ten minutes tops.
Found stuff chains/pendant. Get a thing of resin and takenlittle beads, coins, shells, metal bits, etc and sink them in and go! Its fun to make themed things. 
Bookmarks, even if you just use a stamp and color it interestingly, print out pics and what not. 

Hmm this is kinda fun just thinking about!


----------



## Taserwulf (Jan 3, 2012)

Isn't it fun?! These are some great ideas, Chupaflor. I think I may just try the friendship bracelet idea. I've seen them for sale in numerous places. Thank you so much for your input! You're helping me and any other cash-strapped furs who read this.


----------



## Teal (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say make cosplay props but that's not exactly "furry". >_>

Depending on where you get your supplies you can do a lot or a little with $20. With coupons and sales I was able to get a lot of fur for cheap. I made a pair of ears a tail and a little semi-plush "monster". The rest of the fur will become a fur suit head.

You could make yourself some ears and a tail.

My monster:


----------



## Taserwulf (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool idea... I've been looking into plush making and buying some brightly-colored fun fur would be a viable option... Thanks for your contribution, TealMoon!


----------



## Teal (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucky you getting colorful fur. Where I live the choices are black or white, and sometimes dark brown.
I had to use a boa for the mane. >_<


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 3, 2012)

Yarn tails! 

For the money of a few skeins of acrylic, at about three dollars each, you can make several tails.


----------



## Taserwulf (Jan 3, 2012)

I've looked into yarn tails but never got past that due to their level of difficulty and time-consumption. I'll look into them again! Thanks for the idea, barefootfoof!


----------



## Kexx (Jan 10, 2012)

Making Sculpey keychains/trinkets. Buy a thing of oven-bake clay and some acrylics and you can make some little pendants.  (I also have some sand-paper to smooth out the clay some more after baking.)

I made one of my durpsona. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7062333 Sorry the pic if kinda blurry. I plan on making some Gengar earrings from some of my other materials.


----------



## IR_Pandillo (Jan 12, 2012)

Sock creatures.  You can get absolutely everything you'd need to do it for around $15 (I'm counting buying scissors, needle, thread, stuffing, and a pair of socks.)
You can pull inspiration from nature, or make up your own crazy monsters.  They are soooo addictive.

 (


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 26, 2012)

Knitting!


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 26, 2012)

modelling clay, you can get quite big blocks for that, then sculpt it into interesting shapes, that's what I'm hoping to do.


----------



## Taserwulf (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel so guilty for not checking this thread for so long... I totally forgot I had an FAF account!

Anyhoo... I love all these ideas.  The sock critter idea was creative and I also like that sculpey is pretty popular as a media.  As for knitting, I've tried it and I'm sad to say that my short attention span does not agree with it. XD


----------

